# How did you feel...



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Once you had chosen, and paid for (if relevant), your donor?! Xx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

We didn't really have much choice. There were only 2 donors available to us in Oxford. They are tested for CMV virus. Apparently it is ok if they or you have it but not advised if the donor has it and you don't or vice versa. There is a slightly increased risk of miscarriage. I don't have it but one of the donors did so we were just left with one! Thankfully he wasn't the total opposite to us in hair/eye colouring etc. but I don't think that would've stopped us anyway. The thing that felt very 'odd' was when I left the clinic with a complete strangers sperm inside me   . And it felt even more crazy leaving the clinic this last time knowing I had one of DP's potential babies already growing inside me!


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Han, i know i have been through all the blood tests, scans and initial appointments but it suddenly became very real, to both of us, when we chose our donor on Wednesday evening!! We just kind of looked at each other and said "wow" at the same time 

Shame you aren't still in Oxford, I'm a Berkshire girl and am going back to visit family and friends next weekend - would have been lovely to meet someone (in person) who had already been through the process xx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is Berkshire are you? I grew up in Wallingford so very nearly Berkshire  

One thing I will say about whoever you chose - I often look at my boys and wish I knew the man who makes up 50% of them, but no matter what those genes contain, I know my children have the genes of a wonderfully selfless man who has helped us to have children. You can't really ask for more than that


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

My sister lives in Newbury and I went to college in Abingdon. We are back for a visit in 3 weeks. Have booked the ferry this time but not looking forward to a ferry trip with my morning sickness


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Small world hey  good luck with the ferry and sickness!! Xx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

It's a strange feeling, but once we had settled on a donor, it didn't feel too weird any more. When we were making the decision about who to use it seemed like a really huge choice, but once we had gone through all the treatment and had our embryo transfer done, our focus completely changed. We're really grateful that someone donated so we can do this. That's one of the reasons I decided to egg share. 

Good luck with your treatment!

Annie x


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Annie, yes we are extremely grateful to the men out their who have made their donation enabling couples like us to create a family (hopefully!) xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

2 words - f***ing weird! Really freaked me out, it's strange picking the other half of your child based on hardly any info. We only had the choice of 2 due to my CMV status but picked the one that sounded less boring! However, after our son was born I applied to the HFEA for more info & only then found out that the donor was born & raised in the exact place me & DW met! It was meant to be. I do look at S now & think 'wow' I am sooooooo grateful to him for what he has given us. It's strange because people don't expect you to talk about the donor but I do all the time. I had a conversation this morning about him & his height & wondering if S will be a 6 footer or a shortie like me.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

It is odd as it is almost felt like shopping! Now it seems like there is a 3rd person is in our relationship in a way, DS1 looks very much like DP, however he also looks a lot like the donor - I'm kind of hoping that this baby also looks like the donor too so that it also looks like DS1! (DS2 is the spit of DPs dad, so no chance there!).

We chose to import from Xytex, which means that we have lots of info about the donor, including adult and child pictures of him - and an audio interview. It's nice to refer to the pictures occasionally and compare him to the boys.  We haven't listened to the audio interview yet, we've decided to save it until the kids are older and we can all listen to it together for the first time.


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hales :) said:


> It is odd as it is almost felt like shopping! Now it seems like there is a 3rd person is in our relationship in a way, DS1 looks very much like DP, however he also looks a lot like the donor - I'm kind of hoping that this baby also looks like the donor too so that it also looks like DS1! (DS2 is the spit of DPs dad, so no chance there!).
> 
> We chose to import from Xytex, which means that we have lots of info about the donor, including adult and child pictures of him - and an audio interview. It's nice to refer to the pictures occasionally and compare him to the boys. We haven't listened to the audio interview yet, we've decided to save it until the kids are older and we can all listen to it together for the first time.


Hey I came across this sperm bank and was just wondering what your experience with them was? what way did it work?


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey
Just to add my DP and I chose another donor this time but still from ESB and again we felt a connection with this one two.
He looks very much like me and as I am (hopefully) carrying DP's babies as I type (im 2 days PUPO) the babies may look like me too.

We also have photo, all his family history, audio interview, staff impression etc and its amazing to know all that.  I think if we knew nothing we would be left wondering.  Its good to have that information and the connection
xx


----------

